# Smok omnitester



## andro (26/11/14)

Something weird with this tester and i just need some opinions . 
I need to understand if the unit is ok or faulty( because the vendor offer to exchange but i want to make sure im not doin mystakes myself and waste his time ) . 
Problem ..... Yesterday i was cleaning and recoiling everything ....2 cyclones ,1 aerotank , 1 kayfun lite +
Reading i was getting was about 7 ohm or more . Tried the same coil on my semovar and istick and tested fine . Even used my normal multimeter.
Today before deciding to exchange try to just test the same atomizers and tested rigth like 1.1 , 1.8 etc . 

Now what i was doing wrong yesterday ? And is not the first time it happen .....


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

If your tests were fine on other devices then surely the omnitester is faulty - i'm sure it's not you. Best to take it in and let them test it for you.


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

But today is spot on with the other devices . And not weird at all .thats what buzzing me , because i dont want to return a perfect product if i may done something wrong that could affect the reading


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

Maybe not screwed in properly and didn't make proper contact, alternatively the 510 connectors on the smok omnitester has some dry joints - note: this is just guessing the obvious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Hi @andro

I have noticed on my dedicated ohm meter if I dont screw in the atty tight enough then I get a different reading and it sometimes gives inconsistent readings

I have to screw it in quite tight and then it reads fine. 

Not sure if that may help

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

I also noticed on my smok omnitester with my kayfun that I have to adjust my positive pin to make proper contact to get a proper reading on the device, however my aerotank v2 reads fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/14)

Presume the battery of the tester is charged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

Maybe is to do with the cyclone . It was the one misreading like 8.7 ohm on a 1.2 coil. 

I burn my coil before installing in the deck and after put it on my reo and glowing it again and tweeze it to eliminate hot leg etc . 
Could it be that the coil was hot while i stry and test it and cold while i switched to other device to test ?


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

Andre said:


> Presume the battery of the tester is charged.


Is charged


----------



## Natheer Mallick (26/11/14)

I had a similar problem with mine (also a Smok). The problem was that the contact pin at the bottom of the Atty was a bit loose. Once I tightened or up a bit my readings were more consistent and accurate. Maybe give that a try and see if it works

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I had a similar problem with mine (also a Smok). The problem was that the contact pin at the bottom of the Atty was a bit loose. Once I tightened or up a bit my readings were more consistent and accurate. Maybe give that a try and see if it works


Ok. How do u thigthen it because is no screw head etc just flat surface ?


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

Sorry my mistake i didnt read the atty . Forget my last post


----------



## Natheer Mallick (26/11/14)

andro said:


> Sorry my mistake i didnt read the atty . Forget my last post


No worries. Let me know if it works


----------



## andro (26/11/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> No worries. Let me know if it works


Will recoil tonigth and check if is the cyclone deck and post here


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (26/11/14)

I've also noticed that when the battery starts to die it can give an inaccurate reading. We have one for in-store builds and when it reads wrong it just needs a charge and it's back to normal.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (27/11/14)

Mistery solved . That was happening only with the cyclone deck. I burn the coil before installing , after install and positioning and tighten the screw. After fire it few time and tweeze it etc . Take it off the reo and check the meter . ..
Now the problem was that sometime ( i think due to heat ) the screw need more thightening after firing and tweeze it etc ( while kayfun doesnt and aerotank been a commercial no need to either ) . If the screw is a bit loose the connection is not spot on and the reading a mess . So was my mystake. 
Thanks @Stroodlepuff and vapeking to offer to replace and send another unit for me , withouth asking question . 
And thanks to everybody here that help me to figure it out because i will have waste money and time of a really helpful seller .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------

